# Free standing FCG help



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone had any success with building a non-traditional, sturdy, not to obvious, free-standing, FCG frame. I'd like to put one in my cemetery this year.

I've got some ideas but most involve an obnoxiously huge frame. I'm concerned about the weight of the motor apparatus. All suggestions welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

|
|
^

something like that?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ha ha. That was funny...we made one with a standard black pvc square frame and two pieces of metal running down the middle to hold the motor. Then we put the hand eye hooks into the sides of the pvc square. Its quite simple. We hang it from a tree and it flows freely in the wind and looks quite real because it's allowed to swing...do you have somewhere to hang one over your graveyard? 

We also made a square frame with two poles that held it up, but the ghost kept getting caught around the poles...I'll try to get some pictures up if you're interested...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Denhaunt think outside the frame. 

A haunter named Dazco built a lawn mounted FCG rig that ran the ghost rigging up and over two wires strung between two trees. Here is his instructional pic.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=206&pos=6

Here's a couple of videos of Dazco's FCG in action.
http://www.onlinerock.com/musicians/dazco/ghost1.avi
http://www.onlinerock.com/musicians/dazco/ghost2.avi

I've run my FCG with the rig on the bottom as well.
Both on my porch as in this diagram:










And in our guest room:


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Here's a picture of the setup without the power cord or the light installed, but you can see how we did the frame and motormount...She does blow into the poles a little, but I guess it depends on how much of a perfectionist you are...The two support poles are just placed over rebar pounded into the ground, so you could put it anywhere. Oh, and the top frame is just placed on the poles, so you can take it off for storage...



















And here's a shot of the first one we did with the light and power cords mounted. Sorry, I don't have a better photo at the moment. Hope the photos help a little...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hey, that lawn mounted one is cool!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a nice looking rig ghostie.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thank you, I have to admit, I adore fcg's. My all time favorite prop...(so far!)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

ghostie said:


> Thank you, I have to admit, I adore fcg's. My all time favorite prop...(so far!)


I love FCG's too. It was the first prop that I ever built based on instructions found on the net. That started the madness for me.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I like the one run from the bottom. I don't have any trees over my cemetery -that was the problem. I had the idea of building a sort of big, angled, "T" bar and mounting the motor and crank on the back. After seeing some of your suggestions I think it will work well. 

I'll post some pics of the finnished project in a few days. Thanks again.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

By the way Ghostie - very nice designs.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Denhaunt said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I like the one run from the bottom. I don't have any trees over my cemetery -that was the problem. I had the idea of building a sort of big, angled, "T" bar and mounting the motor and crank on the back. After seeing some of your suggestions I think it will work well.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the finished project in a few days. Thanks again.


Just a thought Denhaunt. No trees can be overcome too. A couple of well anchored pieces of electrical conduit off to the side of your scene could be used for the wires.

Looking forward to seeing your solution. A FCG over a graveyard will be a very, very cool effect.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Ghostie: That is one of the best draped FCGs I've ever seen. Hauntingly beautiful. 
May I ask what motor you're using? And also, what do you do about rain? Is it covered? 
ScareFX, I love the way you hid your mechanism under the porch. What a great idea. And thanks for the drawings. Those help me more than a photo sometimes.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Good luck. Can't wait to see it...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thank you Michigal, I do obsess about the draping process! She still needs a little work, but I am pleased with her. It's SO fun to have other haunters like your work!

The motor on the top picture was one we got from ebay. Five bucks a piece. Very loud. I was so disappointed because we bought five of them. We were thinking of using one on our ghost that's going to be up on our back hill facing the freeway below, but I hate how loud it is. No one in the cars would care, but I do. It's not ghostlike at all. We've been dealing with a guy here in the Twin Cities who has a haunt supply store and he recently gave us two motors to try so I'll get back to you with what they are. They look like the Dayton that Doug uses...we're getting them used for twenty bucks. If only I could find some cheap rotisserie motors!

ps. We just put a black plastic garbage bag over the apparatus if its going to rain. Or an overturned sandwich tupperware over the motor only. It's all invisible when running at night.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info ghostie. Your setup has inspired me to do an FCG this year. I ordered a motor, that several people recommended, and we'll see how it turns out. I have been thinking of this all day, since I see it can be done. Thank you, and Scarefx also, for the photos and drawings. I will have more questions as I go along, but right now, can I assume that pvc is schedule 40? And the top frame, is that about 2x3 ft? Hehehe...Home Depot, here I come.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Michigal said:


> I will have more questions as I go along, but right now, can I assume that pvc is schedule 40? And the top frame, is that about 2x3 ft? Hehehe...Home Depot, here I come.


Nope, it's not schedule 40. Just the cheap black stuff. It's plenty strong. I'll get the dimensions for you along with an updated picture soon. I'll run down and do it now...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a big bulky PVC frame, and I hate it. Don't get me wrong, it worked, but it restricts where I can put it, as it takes up alot of space. That lawn mount seems the way to go for me. I wonder if two strung wires suspended over cemetery scene would be strong enough to support a standard FCG puppet. Hmmmm..I'll have to try it.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Here's the photo Michigal. The dimensions allow for the rotating crank to fit perfectly without hitting the light. We used long eyebolts that go well through the pvc so we have a place to attach our hanging cord when we put it up in a tree...Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Ghostie. That really helps a lot. And it will be easy for me to transport it down to the road for hanging. That's what has been stopping me from doing an FCG, the thought I'd have to build some type of shelter for it. My house isn't visible from the road, so there's no point in putting one up in a window. I was afraid I was going to have to build a permanent crypt next to the roadside. Now I don't have to.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good thread. Scarefx, running the motor on the bottom is nothing less than genius!! I'll be putting an fcg on my covered porch this year, and was wondering how to hide the motor. With the motor on the bottom, it will be sooo easy to hide. Use the same idea, run the motor perpendicular and hide the mechanism behind a wall. Only need a space at the top to run the three guide wires. 

Once again, you guys amaze me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Way to kind slimy  But thank you. One thing to keep in mind when running an FCG from the bottom. Make sure you put some weight on the hands of the puppet. Because if there is slack in the lines, it will tangle and wrap around the crank arm.


----------

